# Best way to print a Football Jersey



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Which is the best method. Vinyl cut and use heat press number kit from stahls or screen print jersey and cut your number your self.


----------



## tmathis (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure if it's the best method, but I screenprint everything that is common to all the jerseys and cut vinyl for the presonalization.
I hate to screenprint mesh, so in that case I might buy transfers. Or if it's really simple just cut everything.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Heat transfer from Stahls, thermo film or thermo grip. Or if you want the feel of screen printing try transfer express.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

I definitely would cut the names with a vinyl cutter, by the #'s from whoever (stahls, transfer express etc) the profit margin would determine if I vinyl or plastisol transfer tbe front

Sent from my SPH-L710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

A little more info could prove helpful...
might want to specify player names/#size/ how many colors and jerseys to be printed(with team name? and color)
Mixing screen ptg w/ heat press can cause issues with color matching(moot point if all white or black)... If you have port hole mesh on the jersey does your customer expect the holes to be open in the mesh or filled after appropriate decoration. 
Do you have enough screens for names or # stencils for your job
Just some info for digestion...


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

You could always cut the names your self, using cadworxlive if you have an account with Stahls it just order from them. I think it will look better.


----------



## hollywood1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Though transfer express and stahls the same


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

hollywood1 said:


> Though transfer express and stahls the same


yes they are under the same umbrella


----------

